# Just stumbled across this guys page. Pretty cool stuff.



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

The Building of a Pure Digital System


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, I've seen his work on diyaudio but I haven't seen this site. I really like his scientific approach to audio and he's a RAAL fan! I would really like to try the BACCH technology.


----------

